# Probleme mit system update

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte heute meinen büro pc updaten und dabei macht emerge einen fehler:

```
Parsing XS files...

[ CC Glib.c ]

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [gperl-gtypes.o] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [Glib.o] Fehler 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/glib-perl-1.200 failed.

```

Mein system ist eigentlich ein i586er ich versteh nicht warum er da probleme macht. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße 

drakesoft

----------

## musv

Poste mal:

emerge --config 

und:

ls /usr/lib/gcc

----------

## drakesoft

```
emerge --config 

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/portage/local/layman/swegener'

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina'

!!! config can only take a single package atom at this time

```

```
ls /usr/lib/gcc

i586-pc-linux-gnu
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Es ging wohl eher um: emerge --info   :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## drakesoft

```
emerge --info

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/portage/local/layman/swegener'

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina'

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-i686-VIA_Samuel_2-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Jun 2009 11:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.0 i586-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=c3 -m3dnow -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=c3 -m3dnow -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xwing /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri fbdev firefox fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ip1500 isdnlog java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k midi minimal mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection sdl session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb x86 xcomposite xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="trident"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Finswimmer

$gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3 *

Was sagt das bei dir?

Tobi

----------

## drakesoft

```
gcc-config -l 

 [1] i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 [2] i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

```

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es ging wohl eher um: emerge --info  

 

ähm, ja, selbstverfreilich  :Smile: 

drakesoft:

Also mir fällt da jetzt nichts außergewöhnliches auf. Ich würde in meiner Naivität wohl versuchen, die beteiligten Pakete neu zu mergen. Heißt: glibc, perl, gcc und glib-perl. Ob's was bringt, ist eine andere Frage. Ein revdep-rebuild wär vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt.

----------

## drakesoft

recdep-rebuild hab ich schon versucht - kein erfolg... aber ich werd morgen das neu mergen der besagen packete noch probieren. 

danke für euere hilfe. für weitere tipps wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## Josef.95

Nabend

einen ähnlichen "Fall" hatten wir neulich auch im Nachbarforum, dort konnte es wohl durch neumergen von

"dev-lang/perl" gelöst werden, versuche das doch mal als erstes.

genanter Thread siehe: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/17233/emerge-fehler-bei-gcc.html

MfG

----------

